# Introducing my new hedgy



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Tomorrow i am gonna pick up my second hedgy! After Bella, who is almost 3 years now, i will have my second rehome hedgy.

We don't know it's gender, and we don't know it's age, but we will see  If it's a male his name will be Badi (means unique) and if it's a girl, her name will be Yumna (menas hope). Both are African names, which i love for hedgies! I especially like the ide of taking a rehomer instead of a hedgy form a breeder, because i can give them a better life than they had before.

I would tell you something about Badi/Yumna. Will call it a "he" just for the ease:
Badi or Yumna is a Brown hedgie for as far as we saw on pics, but i don't know if he has Pinto or something else too. He is actually from a breeder who lives like 5 km's from my house. As little hoglet he was sold to a man not far from here either, but he forget to give him the food and attetion he needed, so he was really thin when some other people took him away form that man. Those people fed him with lots and lots of mealies, krickets, etc. And now he is almost on a good weight  But they don't really have the time to give him the right attetion. They only have the time to give him basic attention, such as clipping his nails, washing him once a month, etc. But he's not used getting out of his cage that much. The people saw my ad, and wanted me to have their hedgy, as he would get a much better place to live.

With us, he will get a cage of 100 x 60 cm, but that's only for a few weeks. I want him to have a great cage where he can be happy, run, play, hunt on some alive krickets and stuff, so we will build a cage for him in our livingroom which is a minimum of 150 x 50 cm. He's now in a cage of 80 x 40 cm, and never used to be in bigger cages, so 100x 60 is already an improvement.

We hope he'll anjoy living with us, but i dont think that would be a problem.

So here's our new coming hedgy:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Guy or girl, congrats on your upcoming addition, they're really cute. I'm going to guess it's a boy.


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

well..the cage is red with pink now, but if it's a boy its obvious that im going to buy some blue and green stuff for in the cage in our livingroom.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol congrats!! I recently got 2 "mystery' hedgehogs but with the pictures I guessed and got it right so I'm going to guess boy to, just by the face, but its just a picture so if I'm wrong don't tell your hog I thought he/she was a girl/boy. Hope you have tons of fun with him/her! What food do you have for them? ( I'm trying to perfect my mix XD)


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

My first hedgy, Bella gets Royal Canin kitten 34 with lots of mealies and alaive krickets because she is really tiny. She was used to eat food that's made for Europian Hedgehogs, but that's no good food for a exotic hedgy. She always had been really tiny. Only with the Royal Canin Kitten she stays on the same weight, with Royal Canin Fit32 she just loses weight...

For Bida or Yumna (depends on which gender) will get the same for a couple of days, just because he gets that now too.. So i can see if he's fat or on a good weight.. If he's a little fat he will get Royal Canin Fit32 with mealies and krickets.

I usually don't really have a mix of foods because Bella can't have it with her stomach, but maybe i will if my new hedgie is on a good weight and can have it with his/her stomach.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!! My first guess was boy too and a nice chunky, healthy looking boy at that. Excuse me if I'm wrong about the gender. 
My boy Percy has a pink liner with kitten's on it right now and he's happy as a piggy in poop, so no need to worry there. Your new addition is going to LOVE his new home.


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

As i'm not able to edit my previous post i have to make a new one..

Our new, loveble hedgy is home! My boyfriend picked him up at someone's house and put him in the carrier. I had one little fleece blanket as bedding and a snuggle sack in there. But he was sleeping right under the bedding, haha. I picked him up from the carrier and..... it's a boy! So his name is now Badi, which means "unique wonder" which definitly fits him perfect! He's a prefect, cute chocolate boy! He is really big though compared to Bella, out other hedgy.

He is very shy still, and definitly has to learn that people aren't that bad. So i really have to do my best to gain his trust. But i think that's not a big problem..


























To the ones that already guessed it should be a boy, he's glad to hear he doesn't look like a girl.. That really would be a bummer, wouldn't it?

p.s. the cat only lookad at him twice and after that it wasn't that interesting anymore... it was way too prickly for her i guess :lol:


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's an update for you guys 

Badi settled in already and he walks around a lot more.. But when he notices you walk in the room, he's still running towards his house because he's so scared! 
But when i want to give him some food and water (that's all i'm doing in his cage right now, so he can get used to me step by step) he's a little curious and gets out if his house and sniffs my hand.

I didn't try to pick him up yet, but tomorrow i will have to, as he has some dirty feet right now, so tomorrow he is going to get a bath for the first time in life..

I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like he's doing great


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your new baby is just adorable!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I love that first shot with his head down. He's beautiful and yes, I'm sure we are all happy he's a boy since he looks quite manly. Mine still runs for his fleece pouch and I've had him for over a month now. it's just their security blanket and he'll get more comfortable with you. Everything's new right now. It sounds like he's going to be a very spoiled boy. Just the way it should be.


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, i know everything is new, and he just needs to get comfortable with me, but he's just really overreacting sometimes, but it gets better already.

Today he's been bathing in the washtub, and he quite loves it! He's a little nervous when i'm washing his wuills, so i skipped the quills on his head for now. I'll do that next week or the week after that, whenever he's comfortable. In hands he's still way too scared to look, so he's always like a little ball. Hope he gets used to being handled, would be lot easier. But we'll take it step by step  I'm glad he enjoys bathing time already.

























Also Bella has been washed, but she really hates it.. She always gets crancky (or how do you spell that?) when she has to get into the washtub.. But when she's out of it, she always enjoys a little attention.. Today she was pretty funny though... She was rolled up and wanted to unroll.. And than she had a face like this:









And i know Bella is pretty thin right now.. She lost a couple of grams over the past few weeks and me and my vetenarian are stll searching for answers... She eats the same, has no worms or something.. She just loses weight for no reason.. Hope it's going to be okay..


----------

